# What is the largest member of the parrot family?



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the largest member of the parrot family? 
I always thought it was the hyacinth macaw but I that this incorrect. If this right then can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's probably the longest, half of it being tail feathers but the Kakapoo is twice the weight


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

According to wikipedia its the hyacinth mackaw


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Since posting this I have been doing a little searching. I found the spix macaw.
Spix's Macaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I have never heard of it before but their much difference between in size. Wiki say that the hyacinth macaw is the largest in length, but does make it the largest overall?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know the size for a Spix but they are a lot smaller. One of the Spix released into the wild on the reintroduction programme a few years ago paired up with an Illigers and they are one of the smallest macaws


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A Kakapo, much bigger in body than a Hyacinth


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I don't know the size for a Spix but they are a lot smaller. One of the Spix released into the wild on the reintroduction programme a few years ago paired up with an Illigers and they are one of the smallest macaws


Thank you hawksport. When it comes to birds ( the feathered kind lol )it is you I trust the most. You have confirmed what I thought was correct.


----------

